# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Veel last van rug na ruggenprik

## hans123

Onlangs ben ik met spoed op de spoedeisendehulp terecht gekomen. Aanvankelijk was er sprake van een hersenvliesontsteking en daarom moest er hersenvocht worden afgenomen. Dit gebeurde door middel van een ruggenprik. 
manmanman, ik heb nog nooit zo iets pijnlijks meegemaakt. Na 3 pijnlijke pogingen en vele malen flauwvallen is het gelukt. 
Inmiddels is het een paar weken later en ben ik weer uit het ziekenhuis. Langzaam begin ik weer met werken (in een winkel)
Elke dag als ik gewerkt heb ik ontzettende last van mijn rug. De arts zegt dat het komt doordat ik ontzettend ben afgezwakt. (van 78 kg naar 63 in één week) maar ik voel de pijn toch echt op de drie punten waar geprikt is. 

Iemand bekend met dit probleem?

----------

